# Brothers Of The Snake, Worth It?



## Cpl Kendall (Feb 19, 2008)

I have some extra money kicking around from my birthday and I'm eyeing up _Brothers of the Snake_, can anyone tell me if it's worth it? Seeing as I can get _Sons of Fenris_ and _Wolfblade_ together for the same price, I want to make sure that this won't turn out to be an abortion.

Oh and Chapters/Coles told me that the new Primer isn't in stock due to none being available from the publisher. Anyone know what's going on there, it hasn't been discontinued already I hope.


----------



## Apokra (Jan 28, 2008)

Brothers of the Snake is deffinately worth the cash. I think you will love it, I know I did!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Yup. I've got an Iron Snakes army and i was really looking forward to the book and i really enjoyed it!


MarzM


----------



## Cpl Kendall (Feb 19, 2008)

Unfortunatly, it hasn't been released in Canada in paperback yet. So I settled for the _Ravenor_ trilogy.


----------



## Al Capeone (Feb 9, 2008)

I havent seen it but if it is 40k it has to be worth it no matter what


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I loved _Brothers of the Snake_.


----------



## recceboy (Feb 8, 2008)

*Good Read*

Yup, it is a good read , didn't put it down, finished it in a weekend.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

It's got the words "Dan Abnett" on the cover of course it's good :biggrin:

It's good to see one of the lesser mentioned chapter expanded in so much detail and reminds you that although these chapters haven't been around for 10,000 years they are just as badass as the more well known armies.


----------



## xHelbrechtx (Apr 29, 2008)

Brothers of the snake was an awesome read and so wa the ravenor trilogy. If you purchased ravenor then you obligated to pick up the eisenhorn trilogy.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

We cant forget Gaunt's Ghosts now can we...by far the best series by Dan Abnett! FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!!

ahem...

cheers,

Commissar Ploss

p.s. The Commissariat is always watching...


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

you probably have spent your money by now but the iron snakes book was very good in my opinion. worth buying for definate


----------



## p0b0y (Sep 18, 2008)

It was the first book that I picked up since high school. Thoroughly enjoyed it, enough to pick up the Heresy Books. Cant wait for Mechanicum.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've got to say I wasn't too impressed by it. I don't mind short stories, but a whole book of them about the same characters bored me a bit. I'm a big fan of his, but I just finished Only In Death, and that didn't exactly rock my world either. I think Abnett might be trying too hard at this stage.


----------



## SonOfHorus (Oct 7, 2008)

This book is most definitely worth the money it is one of the best books of the 40K series I have ever read


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Brothers of the snake is a really good read. The characters are awesome and the events are action-packed all the way.

Really like the way how the Iron Snakes are organized. Each squad is an independant fighting unit with it's own history.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

It was worth it, I would buy the Caiaphas Cain, Ravenor or Eisenhorn books first in that order though.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Triangulum said:


> It was worth it, I would buy the Caiaphas Cain, Ravenor or Eisenhorn books first in that order though.


Why would you read ravenor before eisenhorn. the whole point of ravenor is that he was wounded whilst serving eisenhorn. His injuries are explained there as well as giving the introductions to kara swole and harlon nayl. Eisenhorn is cronologically first so for that and the reasons above that should be read first.

L.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, was a good bed-time story  and i agree with RudeAwakening. That whole squad history thing was really cool. 

there has been one thing bothering me since i read it. Who was their Primarch?


----------



## homestar (Dec 1, 2007)

i liked how it was written in the short story format yet had an over-arching storyline. it was similar to another Dan Abnett book Ghostmaker


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

War!7H said:


> Who was their Primarch?


I believe its only ever mentioned once in the entire book, but the Iron Snakes come from the Ultramarines, and therefore are of Guilliman's genestock. (When he is speaking to Petrok about the trenchors and his squads atonement.)

I loved that book, especially when they attend that party and are told to mingle; couldn't even pick it up for the longest time without laughing.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Strangely despite finding it a good book it's my least favourite of Dan Abnett's novels (well it ties with First and Only). Some of the action was very unlike the usual Abnett style, where unrealistic enemy casualty numbers would be trotted out in a ludicrous time frame (something like 400 or more Orks dead in ten minutes. Really? When did Space Marines start carrying mini-guns because I cant see how else you kill that many Orks in 10 minutes).

But on the whole I did enjoy it, it's just niggles like the above that made sure it didn't make it into my Top 20 BL books.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Brothers is of the Snake is one of Abnett's best. Usually the first trek into a realm of any type of character is great for an author with skill. If you don't attempt to read this book, you should immediately jump into traffic, or, failing that, practice falling down.
 Seriously, WELL WELL WELL worth the read if that realistic awe of a space marine(not the watered down wargame part) gets you going. It really hits the mark on what you'd think a marine would act like and how they deal with combat(not the comic book action hero type Space Wolf books, Ultramarine books, or the like).


----------

